# 1238 curtis can't connect programmer



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

Solved at least part of this with guidance from Frodus.
I had run spyglass wire next to my DC to DC causing a noise problem that would not allow connection to programmer. pulled wire away temporarily just a few inches was enough to allow it to connect. I am re-routing the wire.


----------



## Kimberly Reck (Sep 24, 2020)

zapyourrideguy said:


> Solved at least part of this with guidance from Frodus.
> I had run spyglass wire next to my DC to DC causing a noise problem that would not allow connection to programmer. pulled wire away temporarily just a few inches was enough to allow it to connect. I am re-routing the wire.


Hi..... I got a cable that mimics the 1309 cable and the 1314 PC software sees it as such and i have OEM access.... it just keeps throwing the error of








any ideas?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What is the cable you're using?


----------



## Kimberly Reck (Sep 24, 2020)

frodus said:


> What is the cable you're using?











Programmer Curtis 1314-4402 OEM 1309 Cabel Replacement 1314-4401 | eBay


OEM version. Czech Republic. Sold out in the following countries.



www.ebay.com


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What version of the programmer software are you running?


----------



## Kimberly Reck (Sep 24, 2020)

frodus said:


> What version of the programmer software are you running?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

And how do you have it wired to the 1238? What pins on the cable are going to what pins on the 1238 inverter?


----------



## Kimberly Reck (Sep 24, 2020)

frodus said:


> And how do you have it wired to the 1238? What pins on the cable are going to what pins on the 1238 inverter?


its a 1239E not a 1238


----------



## Kimberly Reck (Sep 24, 2020)

i was using the HPEVS supplied cable and connecting the the sightglass connector


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

1238 and 1239 pinout is the same. 1239 is just the newer controller, so it doesn't matter. 

I guess either use a real cable, or talk with the seller.


----------

